# Hawthorne dilema



## Kevin LeRoy (Aug 30, 2017)

hi,
I'm looking for some input here. I have the opportunity to buy a prewar skiptooth Hawthorne with the curved fender braces. I haven't seen it in person yet, but from the pictures it looks to be a good original bike minus the seat which is later. Very little rust, original green and white paint. The problem is I also have the chance to buy an incomplete Schwinn Black Phantom for about the same price. Again have only seen pictures of the Schwinn but it is missing the seat, horn tank and luggage rack. It's also been spray bombed. Seeing as I can really only afford one or the other, I was hoping to get some input on the desirability of Hawthornes and to get a better idea on which might be the better choice? Any thought or opinions would be appreciated. Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2017)

Easy...get the Hawthorne


----------



## Joseph FINN (Aug 30, 2017)

The 1 U like 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Without pics this is a crap shoot but my gut says Hawthorne. Those missing pieces for the Phantom will cost $$$--seat $250, rack and light $100, Tank $150. Correct seat for Hawthorne-$150. Which one looks better now? V/r Shawn


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Aug 30, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Without pics this is a crap shoot but my gut says Hawthorne. Those missing pieces for the Phantom will cost $$$--seat $250, rack and light $100, Tank $150. Correct seat for Hawthorne-$150. Which one looks better now? V/r Shawn



here are a couple of pics of the bikes. Again I haven't seen them yet in person. I'm kind of drawn to the Hawthorne due to it's condition and being a prewar bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2017)

No contest-Hawthorne


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 30, 2017)

Agreed!


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2017)

How much are they?


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Aug 30, 2017)

Phantom to expensive to put back to good condition. Hawthorne needs a seat and both are highly collectible. I'd buy the hawthorne

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2017)

I think "highly collectible" is stretching it a bit. I'm thinking if the asking price is more than about $300 for either bike they are over the money. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Aug 31, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> How much are they?



The Hawthorne is $250 and the Phantom is $275


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Kevin LeRoy said:


> The Hawthorne is $250 and the Phantom is $275



Go spend the $250. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 31, 2017)

I would buy the Hawthorne if it were something I was collecting/riding.
The phantom has more total value though and for relatively the same money, I'd buy it for a flip.
I wouldn't buy either at asking price, but closer to 2 bills would tempt me.
Chris


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Aug 31, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> No contest-Hawthorne



Do you have any guesses at the year and model of the Hawthorne?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Kevin LeRoy said:


> Do you have any guesses at the year and model of the Hawthorne?



I'm going to say '38-9--post up the serial and we can narrow it down. It is a base model bike and was probably sold as a "boys standard" or something similar. V/r Shawn


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 31, 2017)

Offer 500$ for both, resell the Phantom for a few bucks more.


----------



## ratina (Aug 31, 2017)

Kevin LeRoy said:


> Do you have any guesses at the year and model of the Hawthorne?




The Hawthorne is post war CWC 46-48. No drop stand tabs on dropouts. Green is a hard to find color if it's all original paint.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2017)

ratina said:


> The Hawthorne is post war CWC 46-48. No drop stand tabs on dropouts. Green is a hard to find color if it's all original paint.



Yep I screwed that up! The 'ol multi-tasking thing not working too good this morning.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 31, 2017)

Wonder what year the Phantom is? looks to have the earlier skinny truss rods from the photo.


----------



## vincev (Aug 31, 2017)

No brainer !! Pass on the Schwinn.for now.The Schwinn needs to much work and the good parts are gone.Plan on being a little costly and needs house paint removed if you go with the Schwinn.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks like someone started removing the house paint on the Schwinn and was like, nah. I'm done.


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Aug 31, 2017)

ratina said:


> The Hawthorne is post war CWC 46-48. No drop stand tabs on dropouts. Green is a hard to find color if it's all original paint.



I'm curious. I thought that the skip tooth chain and screw adjusters were obsolete after the war?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nope CWC and others used these into the mid 50s. Schwinn switched to front facing drop outs after the war but used a skiptooth drive train on some models until 1955. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Aug 31, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Nope CWC and others used these into the mid 50s. Schwinn switched to front facing drop outs after the war but used a skiptooth drive train on some models until 1955. V/r Shawn



Hey, thanks for the info! You learn something new every day!!!!


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 31, 2017)

I'd buy the Hawthorne. I just think it's cool.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## ratina (Aug 31, 2017)

Kevin LeRoy said:


> I'm curious. I thought that the skip tooth chain and screw adjusters were obsolete after the war?




CWC used rear facing dropouts with chain tensioners and even skip tooth through mid 1954.


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi everyone,
Just an update. I decided to go with the Hawthorne, I would have liked the Phantom but after calling the seller multiple times, each time he took my number and said he would call me back to arrange a time and never would. I said "screw it", so after work last night I went and picked up the Hawthorne! It's a pretty nice bike and I'm very happy with it. Original paint minus the pin stripping someone must have scrubbed off. There are hints of red striping in places though. I'm hoping that someone here can help me narrow down the year? Serial number is G07546. Here are some pics. thanks!


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 9, 2017)

Congrats man. I like the green and White colors. Love the curved fender braces too. I gotta get a CWC bike. Next on my list.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## Brian (Sep 11, 2017)

I like the choice you made! I would have gone with the Hawthorne also. Love the green!


----------

